# Things to buy at dollar stores



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

What are some of the things you buy at Dollar Tree/ other dollar stores for your rats?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Wicker baskets. Cat bells. Dog ropes. Kid toys. Plastic storage boxes. I mean, just walk around and find what you think would be good (i love dollar stores).


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Dog and cat toys. Baby toys work, but they chew threw them quickly. Any toy balls, stuff like that 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Ping pong ball!!! And avengers washcloths!....that's all I got last time but I didnt get to look around very long



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

I found baby blankets that were actually pretty big. And their fleece so you use them for the ratties cage. They have animal fleece but its like a fourth of the size.


----------



## rayne (Sep 5, 2013)

Plastic baskets with shower curtain ring "chains," hanging beds! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

Baby blankets and dog toys are what have come from my most successful trips. Especially the squeaky 'dessert' toys. My niece picked Meredith out a brownie one and it's her absolute favorite to chew. She even chewed the squeaker right out and it was laying off to the side, clearly she didn't like the noise it made haha. So I may advise just cutting it out, but it's still very appetizing for them to chew!

Also I snagged two Avenger's washcloths too, Grawrisher! I got Meredith Iron Man and Captain America and she's in love with them.


----------



## rayne (Sep 5, 2013)

rayne said:


> Plastic baskets with shower curtain ring "chains," hanging beds!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is an example of what I meant, btw. I have great fun at the dollar store lol.


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

rayne said:


> This is an example of what I meant, btw. I have great fun at the dollar store lol.
> 
> View attachment 87889


Nice.;D


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

rayne said:


> This is an example of what I meant, btw. I have great fun at the dollar store lol.
> 
> View attachment 87889


Ooh that's cool, I'm taking that idea


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

I buy the shower curtain rings too, they're great. I also buy plastic baskets and shelves, dog ropes, fleece baby blankets, spray bottles for the vinegar/water combo I use to disinfect their cage...that's all I can think of right now. I love the dollar store.


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

I always find fleece blankets that are decent quality! baskets, boxes, cloths the usually. Pet toys are always a big hit as well.


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

*the usual (autocorrect...)


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

You guys are giving me some better ideas of what to look out for...I've never really found anything except a couple of dog toys ....maybe next time! I live right across the street from Dollar Tree too!


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I like buying baskets and wuffle balls... is that what they are called? The balls that have holes.


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

TexasRatties said:


> I like buying baskets and wuffle balls... is that what they are called? The balls that have holes.


Wiffle balls


----------

